

VoteChat - Vote on what's being said and elect a chat winner  - felipepiresx
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/votechat/id653457031?mt=8
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;votechat.me&#x2F;
======
felipepiresx
VoteChat is a group messaging platform where ideas (or messages) are exchanged
by friends and then voted on by the group. Quora meets What's App. The
platform is designed for someone who wants to quickly get feedback on
potential ideas or plans for the group. All winning ideas will be logged so
that members can see what has been decided when returning to the app. It will
primarily be available on IOS, as well as email functionality for those who
don't have iPhones. Android and Facebook versions will be subsequently be
built.

~~~
felipepiresx
[http://votechat.me/](http://votechat.me/)

